# FET following 2 fresh BFN's??



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Girls 

just after some positive stories.

our history ICSI sep 09 (1 blast) BFN, FET jan 10 (2 blasts) did not survive the thaw. ICSI July 10 (2 day 3) BFN

so my question is have any of you lovely ladies had a similar story and gone on to have a lovely BFP with FET. we have 9 frosties which i know is fab but cant help feeling if 2 fresh goes have not worked y would a fet. need to get my PMA back before we cycle again 

xxx


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Poppylou   

Some     thoughts for you.

I had to BFN from 2 fresh cycle's after TTC for 6 yrs. As you can see from my ticker I now have by baby girl from FET.

Wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks nic. did u have fet using embryos from 2nd fresh go and what day did you have transfer?


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Morning   

They were the embryos from my 2nd fresh cycle, I only had 2 to freeze (lucky you with 9  ). I had the transfer the same day they defrosted, waiting for the call that morning I thought I was going out of my mind   . I like to think that FET is so less stressful on your body as you don't have to be poked and prodded for egg retrieval.

I'm sorry that your last 2 embryos didn't survive the thaw, I really do have my fingers crossed for you for next time. Please stay    because with those 9 embryos it is no why the end of the line   

Nic x


----------

